# New too this part of forum



## FamilyLady (Feb 5, 2012)

Me an my DH is hopeing to get pregnant soon with our 3rd child. Well we at least hope so.  This part of month we're trying with TI without meds an if don't get pregnant then I'll be going back on meds when AF shows again. Our 2nd child we had to have help with meds an IUI.  But we're hopeing that want be the case this time but it's starting too look like it is. After this month if not pregnant after taking my meds with TI then we will be starting more treatments in midde of March. I really don't know what else to say as I feel this maybe done too much said. 

We're praying for another miracle..
Thanks for listening.


----------



## FamilyLady (Feb 5, 2012)

Isn't there anyone else on here?

Been waiting too see any replies an nothing..

What is WRONG?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,


This part of the site isn't as busy as others so not as many people post here. There is an ongoing chat thread on the board 'TTC another miracle' where members are currently in different stages of treatments trying for a sibling for their children. Feel free to introduce yourself and join in the chat there 


There are also boards for ttc naturally and IUI where you can meet others who will also be potentially starting treatment soon. Have a browse around there and just join in to any of the chat threads on the boards.


All the best for ttc     


Maz x


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi family lady
It has gone a bit quiet in here
I am also hoping to conceive baby no 3 this year. It's with the gods really as we struggled for years then gave up then had two miracles so just don't know what will happen. I do enjoy the ttc game though, I find the anticipation quite exciting and like planning the next phase in our lives, if that makes sense.
Are you actively ttc at the mo? What are using, opks or fertel or anything?. I've not bought any kits yet, thought I'd try without as I can recognise the signs after all the years.
Good luck
Jojox


----------



## sunnythoughts (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi FamilyLady,

I want to start to try for my 2nd baby soon. I needed 7 cycles of IVF plus immune meds before I concieved my son. He is only 6 months and I am still breastfeeding him so I have not had any periods yet. I am so desperate to start trying, but I am reluctant to stop breastfeeding. However, I reached a decision that I am going to phase out breastfeeding in the day in the hope my periods return so I can get started.

I totally understand where you are coming from and the deep yearning for another baby. Please keep us updated, I'd love to hear how things are going.


----------



## FamilyLady (Feb 5, 2012)

jojo29 said:


> Hi family lady
> It has gone a bit quiet in here
> I am also hoping to conceive baby no 3 this year. It's with the gods really as we struggled for years then gave up then had two miracles so just don't know what will happen. I do enjoy the ttc game though, I find the anticipation quite exciting and like planning the next phase in our lives, if that makes sense.
> Are you actively ttc at the mo? What are using, opks or fertel or anything?. I've not bought any kits yet, thought I'd try without as I can recognise the signs after all the years.
> ...


Hello there.
We've got 2 wonderful girls but like to have a boy god willing. We've also been struggling too get pregnant. The first was a suprize the 2nd had to have help. DH had to get on Clomid to help his testosterone levels to come back up which took about a yr. Then we was ready to try again. I had 3 IUI an all failed but when dh got taken care of then we was ready to try agian an before we done another IUI with meds I had some other test ran an done an after that I got pg on our 4th IUI. Well for right now we doing TI without meds this time alone with using opk testing kits. If don't get pregnant this time, when AF shows back up will be doing another round of meds with opk testing an TI once again. As DH is suppose to go for a SA sometime this month an then next month he goes back to his doctor to have everything checked out before we start IUI with meds again. I'm getting older an my clock is winding down. So hopefully get pregnant soon.

I'm right now in my 2ww. So praying it works for us soon.

Good luck too you on getting pregnant with a 3rd. i don't know how old you are but I sure hope not as old as me.. Well I do feel old at times.. LOL... We're praying for a little boy...


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi,
I am in my late 30s so I don't have too much time on my hands, tik tock.... Do you mind me asking how old your little ones are? Mine are almost 3 and one and a half so things can be crazy still at times (trying to leave the house) so ideally I would like another six months before I get a bfp which would mean they would be 4 and almost 3 when I delivered so life would be easier. Mother nature rarely works like that though.
Good luck for this cycle
Jojox


----------



## FamilyLady (Feb 5, 2012)

jojo29 said:


> Hi,
> I am in my late 30s so I don't have too much time on my hands, tik tock.... Do you mind me asking how old your little ones are? Mine are almost 3 and one and a half so things can be crazy still at times (trying to leave the house) so ideally I would like another six months before I get a bfp which would mean they would be 4 and almost 3 when I delivered so life would be easier. Mother nature rarely works like that though.
> Good luck for this cycle
> Jojox


I'm a old hen.. I'm 40 years old so my clock is ticking by fast. I've done had blood work done an it shows I only got just like 2 or 3 years left before I start menopause..  My girls are 14 yrs and 10 months old. So we're really hopeing to get pg really fast. My hubby is some older than me. Does your person has issues?

Good Luck..


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi familylady
How are you doing? 
I am getting in shape, Trying to lose weight, eat healthily and cut down on alcohol, I am definitely getting close to wanting to a bfp!! 
Jojox


----------

